# Bulgarian: хит сезони есен



## seitt

Hi,

I have a cassette titled хит сезони есен.

Please, what does this mean? Could you please explain the grammar too, especially that of сезони – is it an adjective? Also please give the stress of each word.

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Dunav

It literally means "hit seasons - fall". 

 хит is an anglo loan
сезони is сезон (season) + -и (plural marker)
есен is a native word for the season fall (or autumn)


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, most helpful.

Am I right in thinking that хит сезони is not grammatically correct in Bulgarian? Wouldn't it be better to say, "сезони на хити"? (Am I right in assuming that хит is masculine?)

Perhaps even хитни сезони - if we can coin an adjective хитен from хит.


----------



## Duya

I don't speak Bulgarian, but I can say with confidence is that хит is here an (immutable) adjective, not a noun. There's only adjective хит, not *хитън (btw, how do you say 'urgent'?). Many foreign (especially English) words behave this way in my native BCS, and apparently so in Bulgarian as well.


----------



## Kartof

The plural of хит would be хитове.  Хит сезони is grammatically correct and Duya is right in that хит is the adjective in this case.  Depending on the context, urgent could be спешен or бърз.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, Kartof. What gender would хит be, please?


----------



## Kartof

хит would be masculine which is why its plural ending is -ове. Most monosyllabic masculine nouns have that ending, although there are several common exceptions.


----------



## lordwings

"хит сезони есен" sounds to me more case - specific. In fact I have only seen it on cassete cases and nowadays on CD's chiefly in music style known as Pop-folk. In speaking I would rather use "хитовете на/за сезон есен ". 


That might be caused because of the fact that the music record companies make year - sequenced albums called "хит сезони" which is title of the sequence while "есен" means that this part of the sequence contains the hits recorded in autumn.


 Otherwise I suppose it is grammatically incorrect unless it is writen as "хитове - сезони есен" (Which in fact means the hits of autumn seasons, assuming autumn in more than one year. The dash means ommiting "of" which might be used instead.  ), in other hand "хит(ови) сезони - есен" would mean that in both two or more autumn seasons are produced many hits ("хитови сезони" is commonly used when talking about serial movies in meaning the greatest seasons of the sequence).


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, indeed most helpful.

Btw, I understand from the above that сезони is the plural of сезон (season), but where is the stress (accent) in these two words?


----------



## Kartof

The stress in both сезон and сезони falls on the о.


----------

